# REmoving Dog pee from car seat ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I took 2 wayward puppies too the Humane society for adoption , the little female took a pee on the Back seat of my truck ! What chemical or treatment do I use to remove that smell ? This just happened this afternoon . thanks , fordy


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would use pet-zyme or some other enzyme type cleaner.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I use nil-odor concentrate - even gets out tom cat urine from a mattress.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

i think it's called 'natures miracle' it's an enzyme, does pretty good.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I checked the Dog Food section when I stopped by the Grocery and they didin't have any products of this nature ! So guess I'll find a Pets Smart store at the mall ! , Thanks , ladies I didn't have a clue what I needed to do too counteract the smell . , fordy


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I use a product from Wal Mart that is in the pet dept. that I use. It destroys the odor. Use some old rags and soak up as much of the wetness as you can the saturate the spot with the spray. I can't remember the name but it works. It will also take out the stain. Just make sure and test it on an area of the seat to make sure it doesn't take the color out of the upholster.


----------

